# How to read HP FBW Back Up files from VISTA?



## Steve40th

I backed up my daughters laptop as the system crashed. I used the HP recovery disk and followed there instruction to back up all files. I did this to a external hardrive.
They are titles as a backup.2.FBW file.
How do I open this to get what stuff I want off of it, or is this a proprietery file system.
Windows Vista Home Premium. HP laptop


----------



## OldGrayGary

Hi Steve


Look on your external hard drive, and see if there is a folder "\MINWINPC\Backup Files" that includes the date of the backup. If yes, there should be an executable file within that folder that will start a "recovery manager" and allow you to begin a restore process. From what I've read on the subject, I believe in some cases that the executable is actually named Backup.001.exe ---- you may have to change an option in Vista's Window Explorer to see the file extensions: From the Windows Explorer *Organize* menu on the 'action bar', select *Folder and Search Options* and then select the *View* tab, and make sure to uncheck the option-box *Hide extensions for known file types*.
__________________

Backup folder naming conventions & leading zero fix:

_*drive-letter-of-external-drive*_:*\MINWINPC\Backup Filesdate-of-backup* \
- Backup.001
- Backup.002.fbw
- Backup.003.fbw
- Backup.004.fbw
. . . . .
*NOTE:* due to a flaw in the Hp recovery program, be sure to rename all the backup,_nnn_.fbw files from 010.fbw onward, adding another "0" infront of the filenames...
backup.010.fbw - becomes - backup.0010.fbw
backup.011.fbw - becomes - backup.0011.fbw
backup.012.fbw - becomes - backup.0012.fbw
and so on.
[_thanks to troy at the tech republic forums for the 'extra leading zero' tip_]

Assuming that the files can be read by your antivirus software, you likely will want to scan them for malware before restoring the data they hold.

Was the system crash malware-related?
. . . Gary


----------



## Steve40th

I tired the fix on Vista and it would just not work. So, I opened it on my WXP Pro, and it worked fine.
COnsidering it took a few hours to back this data up, there wasnt anything I wanted, ie pictures etc. Where did they go?


----------



## Steve40th

They system was operator error crashed. My daughter was holfing the power button down till it powered off. I think this corrupted something 
3 months of this. she didnt know any better


----------



## OldGrayGary

Hi again


When you tried to restore the data from Vista, did the HP Recovery Manager not start at all? Were you unable to find the .exe in the folder?

If the Recovery Manager didn't start, did it return an error? You could also see if a related error shows up in Event Viewer (in Adminstrative Tools in the Vista Control Panel).

If the Recovery Manager did start, in what way did it fail to restore the data? 

You mention that the Recovery Manager seems to have run OK from WinXP Pro -- if that worked on the same .fbw files, it seems they should have contained all the data saved it them (whether documents, pictures, video, spreadsheets -- any sort of data). Were things missing?

Did the laptop originally ship with XP & was later upgraded to Vista?

Seems that the backup should have worked, if the laptop shipped with Vista.
. . . Gary


----------



## Steve40th

OldGrayGary said:


> Hi again
> 
> 
> When you tried to restore the data from Vista, did the HP Recovery Manager not start at all? Were you unable to find the .exe in the folder?
> 
> If the Recovery Manager didn't start, did it return an error? You could also see if a related error shows up in Event Viewer (in Adminstrative Tools in the Vista Control Panel).
> 
> If the Recovery Manager did start, in what way did it fail to restore the data?
> 
> You mention that the Recovery Manager seems to have run OK from WinXP Pro -- if that worked on the same .fbw files, it seems they should have contained all the data saved it them (whether documents, pictures, video, spreadsheets -- any sort of data). Were things missing?
> 
> Did the laptop originally ship with XP & was later upgraded to Vista?
> 
> Seems that the backup should have worked, if the laptop shipped with Vista.
> . . . Gary


The HP recovery worked fine with the disks I made the day I bought the computer. The Vista OS system just wouldnt run the FBW backup, and I was clicking on the exe file. 
But again, I have no idea why I cant see the files that were on the computer. There are no pics, no music. Nothing.
The laptop originaly came with Vista.


----------



## OldGrayGary

Hi again Steve


I'm still not clear where XP Pro fits in to your situation?

Is this time-line right? --> 
1) The laptop came with Vista.
2) You used the HP Recovery procedure to
... a) backup data from the troubled system to your external hard drive, and then to 
... b) restore your system using the original Recovery Disks.
3) You tried to double-click the .exe in the backup folder to start the Hp Recovery Manager, but that part of the procedure fails (and apparently fails without creating any error message on your screen).

If the creation of backups happened first, then all the data should be on them still. If the Hp recovery process was designed to run on Vista, and yet yours is not, perhaps we are just missing an instruction or step, or possibly a patch (if there was a bug in recovery routine itself). Check on the hp.com support pages for your model, and read as much detail as you can regarding restoring the backups. I would imagine that if a bug existed for that utility, it would show up in their FAQs pages, and they'd have a patch or workaround. 

If the fault lies in an error when the program tries to start, there should be a detailed error message in your EventViewer logs. See if that is the case: navigate to the Administrative Tools in the Vista Control Panel, and open Event Viewer. Look for events that coincide with your attempts to run the .exe for recovering the backups. To view the details of an Event Viewer event, right-click the event, and select "Properties".

Let me know if this is the case = after trying the recovery process, you see folders where the pictures and music should be, but they are empty, or perhaps report that they contain zero bytes. If so, it's possible that you might need to "take ownership" of those folders, in order to view the contents.

Never a dull moment
. . . Gary


----------



## Steve40th

Gary, I backed the files from the VISTA laptop to an external hardrive, suing the recovery disks I made for the Vista laptop the day I bought it. I had to use them because the Vista wouldnt boot all the way, so I had to reformat the laptop.
When done, the laptops Vista wouldnt open the back up files from the hardrive, or when I copied them to the laptop, the FBW files.
Anyways, I then hooked the external hardrive up to my desktop, which has WX PRO. I double clicked on the back up file and it proceeded to work and extract the files. 
The HP support sux, and you guys here tell me far more than what they do, in a timely manner.


----------



## OldGrayGary

Hi again


Thanks for explaining --- I was thinking along those lines, but I like to be sure. 

Well, it's good you had an XP machine around! It sounds to me like the "Hp Recovery Manager" software is having a few growing pains with Vista. I'd guess it might be related to the new User Account Controls (often abbreviated UAC). I've noticed that several programs that originated on XP have trouble with getting their messages to the screen in Vista. It's possible that if you tried the .exe in Vista from Safe Mode & logged in as Administrator (sometimes even right-clicking the executable and choosing "run as administrator"), it might work. If it doesn't work even then - it looks like Hp needs to work on a patch or revised version. 

You may want to alert the Hp folks, just so that they know they've got something to fix. I usually leave a quick email, since it's the fastest way.

Glad you were able to get the pics & music back, even though you had to do it the hard way.
. . . Gary


----------



## Steve40th

I will try the safe mode and see what happens. I tired the UAC on and off and it didnt change any. We'll see when the safe mode is tried. Thanks, and I will alert HP.


----------



## alslush

I found the solution! If you read the small print on the recovery disk instructions, you are supposed to back up your data on a CD or DVD. I didn't read this and backed mine up on an external hard drive. Bad move. I wasn't able to restore my files.

Now I have the fix. First, copy EACH of the files onto its own DVD. (don't try to fit 2 onto a DL dvd--it won't work--I tried that). Copying these huge backup files (~3.5GB each)is very time-consuming, but it's the only way to get your files restored. So now you have one disk for each of the files in your backup folder (I had nine disks-my files ranged from backup.001.fbw to .009)

Next, reboot your computer in Safe Mode (continually click on the f8 key until the menu appears so you can make that selection as your computer is rebooting). Once Windows has started in Safe Mode, put in the DVD containing the first file--the one called backup.001.exe. Open "my computer" and double click on the file to start it. The recovery manager panel appears, and your DVD is ejected. You're then asked to put in your last disk. (mine was backup.009.fbw. Yours may be different.) The "NEXT" button on the recovery manager panel will activate. Click it, and you're on your way! You'll be prompted for each of your disks in descending order.

I spent about 6 hours total with HP support, and no one was able to help me. I figured this out on my own, I hope it works for you!


----------



## OldGrayGary

Hi all -

alslush -- Thank you for sharing your resolution to the problem. Perhaps you could forward your repair steps to Hp support, so that they can test to see if it's consistent across various models (then they could post those instructions on their support site).



> I figured this out on my own


 ... I think that is perhaps the very best way to find out with complete certainty that a repair works!

Congratulations on your good work!
. . . Gary


(It looks as if there are now two or three workarounds to be alert for in the Hp recovery setup -- 1) that non dual-layer DVDs or CDs must be used -- 2) that it's possible to recover things from an external hard drive if an XP PC is recruited for the task 3) that renaming the backup files by adding an extra leading zero is necessary for any backup files higher than 010. All of this really needs to be made clear by HP on their website. Let's hope this information, or at least a patched version of their Recovery process, is available there soon).


----------



## alslush

I was in a support chat conference this afternoon with HP Support, and I explained the whole process. They are going to forward it on to the powers-that-be. 
Just a note--in Vista, the most important thing to remember is to run the restore operation from SAFE MODE or Vista will hang and the program will stall out completely. It's probably something to do with the UAC, but I'm not sure. I just finished successfully restoring 30+ GB of precious photos and documents. I am one happy camper!:grin:


----------



## FTLOSM

Guys I am stuck on this very same issue, my M7760n dumped the other day no matter what I did vista home premium would not let me retore to an earlier date and wouldn't find and fix it on it's own, tried everything, so last resort was to pull out the restore discs I made on day one.

At that point I did choose backup my main files (pics music etc) 15 gigs worth it found apparently, had that dump to a usb external hard drive.

Restored pc with the discs all seems good at this point however i couldn't click and get the exe of my backup files to run and give me back those files!

I hit google found this thread, tried moving the external drive files over to my laptop (xp home version) dumped the folder to desktop on that machine, yet when I hit the exe it asks for the "last disc" does that mean the last restore disc from HP? 

Or am I supposed to burn each of these files to a disc and insert those backwards 004, 003, 002, 001 order?

I so want to get these files back but am so not tech savy when it comes to this kinda stuff, obviously with 15 gig worth of files it found something, please help guide me how to get it back fully...

Bill


----------



## FTLOSM

I just figured out what I was doing wrong after re reading all these threads and help info, I wasn't getting anywhere with trying to restore them on my vista machine, but I moved the files over to my xp machine I still wasn't getting anywhere ;(

I had added the extra 0 as mentioned above - but apparently I didn't need to cuz my files were only 4 units not over 10 as the 0 is required for... so I caused my own grief there...

Original file names were
backup.exe
backup.001
backup.002
backup.003

I had added the 0's .0001, .0002 etc etc
and the restore program wasnt seeing them properly, telling me to insert the last disc etc. 

BUT when I renamed them back to original .001 etc 
and moved the files via usb external drive over to my windows xp machine, and clicked the exe one last time here, it seems to have found and started the long process of (hopefully) bringing those files back for me, to the c/system restore files folder it says...32% and climbing as i type here...

*Man i hope I get my stuff back here fully, at least pics and docs, time for me to learn the important lesson of backing up ALOT more often.....*

Thanks to everyone here who has asked and helped on this subject as HP's site info and searching along with the HP advisor tool were both not any help at all...

Crossing Fingers this goes to 100% and works!

Bill


----------



## FTLOSM

UUGHH spoke too soon,

Got to about the 35% mark and it now says insert disc 2, well there is no disc 2 its a file .002.fbw but apparently it doesn't see or recognize it even tho I renamed it back to its original name ;(

Should I burn each of these backup files to dvdr then insert them like it asks disc by disc?

Would I just burn them as closed (finalized) data discs?

Bill


----------



## FTLOSM

Well I took 4 discs and burned each of the files to a dvdr as a read only finalized disc, then on the xp computer (vista pc wont start the exe) i started the recovery manager, it went to about 35% then asks for disc 2, so i put in the .002 disc but the program does nothing (doesn't seem to recognize the disc content and proceed).

I have to be close here, anyone?

Bill


----------



## FTLOSM

FINALLY got it working today, ended up needing to burn each disc as bootable vs data disc, the hp recovery software wasn't detecting the discs in standard data disc format, but once I reburned (didnt change file names) each of the 4 discs as bootable file discs the hp program finally recognized and allowed each one to progress and finish 

Put these notes here for the next guy searching google or having this same hp backup restore issue, just wish HP was better at helping on this...

Bill


----------



## OldGrayGary

Hi Bill


Sorry I didn't see your posts earlier, but glad you worked things out & shared your procedure with us.

I've suggested to a couple of the members with this recovery procedure issue that they contact Hp, so that Hp can get something worthwhile onto their support site to help fix this. It's pretty bad when its customers are each individually having to re-invent the wheel.

Your solution was clever - nice work!
And thanks again for letting us know -
. . . Gary


----------



## JSLOGAN

*Re: How to read Back Up files from VISTA? USE XP !!*



Steve40th said:


> I backed up my daughters laptop as the system crashed. I used the HP recovery disk and followed there instruction to back up all files. I did this to a external hardrive.
> They are titles as a backup.2.FBW file.
> How do I open this to get what stuff I want off of it, or is this a proprietery file system.
> Windows Vista Home Premium. HP laptop



After several hours of frustration with HP with the result being the HP Tech said the problem must be with my 2 gb usb and 40 gb external usb drives, I came across this forum and registered to share that what I read in this forum is correct and to say THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU.

RESTORE HP VISTA RECOVERY BACKUPS WITH XP


I don't know about the zero thing but I simply copied the "minwinpc" folder from the external drives to my xp desktop (both pro and home worked with me) and opened the "Backup Files 2008-02-28 171307" folder which contained: Backup.1.exe and Backup.2.fbw. I clicked on the Backup.1.exe and the files I backed up restored to a folder called "System Recovery Files" in the root directory of my hard drive.


----------



## AtDem

Yeah I have the same problem with one .exe file and a .fbw file, backup.1 and backup.2.fbw. Now I also have another computer working with XP and I did copy these files on the desktop and clicked on the .exe file. The only difference is that there's nothing happenning, I can see from the mouse that it kind of loads but yet nothing pops up like if nothing happened. Tried the same thing with my Vista and nothing happened. It wont even bring up the system recovery program. Interesting thing is that right after setting my computer back to factory condition, when i inserted my external hard drive which contained the backup files, system recovery did pop up and after clicking next it came up with an error message. I can't remember what it wrote and as I said after retrying now nothing will happen. Can please someone help with getting back my files?Any ideas why system recovery is not starting up again?

P.S.:Unfortunately I have an HP computer, and their HP recovery program wont launch anymore.


----------



## tizlinda

ATDEm I have the exact same problem. It started running the first time I tried it but an error stopped it then it never ran again. I havent gone through all of the fixes here, some are very above my tech level, but I will begin by trying in safe mode, than try it on my XP computer. Its a very frustrating thing, had I known i would have just dragged my files over rather than backing them up.


----------



## prettykittykat

I'm going through this right now. Tried installing SP1 and computer got stuck - kept going round in circles so tried the recovery thing. Put the files on my external hard drive, now I get nothing. I don't have a spare computer with XP on so what can I do now???


----------



## prettykittykat

I'm now going to get my old XP compy out of the loft and try to extract it onto that. I need the files desperately! DAMN HP and DAMN SP1 too


----------



## prettykittykat

Nope, still didn't work. But before it crashed, it bought up a dll error but happened too quickly for me to notice what it was. BUM!


----------



## OldGrayGary

Hi prettykittykat


Details for error messages in XP should be in the Event Viewer logs, so long as the background services were functioning well enough: Go to the Administrative Tools in Control Panel, Event Viewer is in there (might be easiest to find with Control Panel in "Classic View"). 

Did you try adding the leading zeroes trick?

I really feel that Hp should have an official fix for this by now . . . it's been a problem for so long. Make sure you call & let them know you're not happy if they don't have a fix for this yet.

They make fairly decent PCs --- it's a big oversight on their part to miss a problem with the Recovery procedures.

Best of luck
. . . Gary


P.S. If Hp does have a fix for this Recovery problem available, could you post that information here, so that other folks experiencing the same error can benefit from your repair?


----------



## AtDem

I pretty much tried all of the solutions written above and none worked,I still have my files after 3 months,and I am hoping that I'll get them one day,maybe with HP's fix if there will be one.I think the reason why it didn't work for me was that I only had 2 backup files,one executable and the other a normal file with the extension that you guys mentioned.


----------



## prettykittykat

Yep I tried all the solutions here. I'm the same as AtDem. I ony had 2 back up files (1exe and 1 fbw file). I've just left the file now on my external hard drive just incase they come up with a solution. Shame because I had a lot of stuff on there (like photos) that I needed but can't be helped I guess.  I've just warned a few people who have the same system as me to be very careful if updating with SP1 on it.


----------



## Silentsue

I have had the same problem, I am on Vista Home Premium and my laptop had a battery problem so went in for repair, I back up on an external hard drive

I have 2 files, I have tried renaming with 0s and burning onto cds to no avail

I cant believe the number of people with this problem and the lack of support to help fix it


----------



## tizlinda

so this is only a HP problem? I have the same deal as the others, my other computer, a desktop, is a gateway so there would be no way to extract them on that then right? I have already tried, but I just wanted to check if I was correct. I was online with HP for 2 hours and they finally said they couldn't help me. I wasn't too mad because I thought it was a vista problem, but after rereading these threads I think I missed it that it was HP's recovery program. 

I have tried all fixes but burning it to dvd and opening in safe mode. I will try that in the coming days and let you know if it worked for me...however, I am not optimistic.


----------



## JSLOGAN

The problem with the Back Up files created by HP with Vista is the HP recovery program. I don't know about adding the 0's to disk numbers, etc., but several months back I was on the phone with HP for hours. I backed up onto a usb 40 gig drive and they told me my drive must be bad #$%!!!!!

I researced through this forum and came across a post that indicated my files could be restored on a xp machine and it worked. I don't remember the exact file names but there were two... something.exe and something.fbw. When I moved the files to my xp desktop and clicked on the exe file and restore was created in C:\system recovery files.

The details are posted earlier in his thread. HP must know about this and just doesn't care enough to provide at least an alternative solution to loosing your material.

Good Luck.


----------



## tizlinda

was your XP machine an HP? The guys that are able to open with XP are using an HP product right? If so I just need to find one.


----------



## JSLOGAN

tizlinda said:


> was your XP machine an HP? The guys that are able to open with XP are using an HP product right? If so I just need to find one.


My recovery backups listed below were from an HP laptop with Vista and restored from an E-Machine XP home box. Hope this helps.

Jeff

From my previous post:

After several hours of frustration with HP with the result being the HP Tech said the problem must be with my 2 gb usb and 40 gb external usb drives, I came across this forum and registered to share that what I read in this forum is correct and to say THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU.

RESTORE HP VISTA RECOVERY BACKUPS WITH XP


I don't know about the zero thing but I simply copied the "minwinpc" folder from the external drives to my xp desktop (both pro and home worked with me) and opened the "Backup Files 2008-02-28 171307" folder which contained: Backup.1.exe and Backup.2.fbw. I clicked on the Backup.1.exe and the files I backed up restored to a folder called "System Recovery Files" in the root directory of my hard drive.


----------



## tizlinda

it does. It means you dont need an HP machine, however it poses the question why? if it is the HP recovery process are you able to open it on another machine without HPs recovery program?


----------



## OldGrayGary

Hi all:
quick note -


At least part of the Hp recovery program is actually included in the first of the files in the backup folder. It's rather amazing that after all this time Hp still hasn't delivered a quick repair to it's frontline techs --- folks are spending an awful lot of unproductive time on their support lines.

Glad to hear that several folks have been able to expand and save their files on other XP computers & at least regain access to their saved data!

Thank you to all the forum members and visitors who have helped follow this continuing puzzle.

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## compudoc

Hi guys,

I am now having this same issue with my sister computer which is HP with vista, I did the back, reformated and now I am trying to reload the back up files.

There are over 30 backups in the file, any how I had the same issues in the beginning where the program wouldn't allow me to run the recovery wizard, I did all the fixes to get it running,

Now when the option comes up asking which files I'd like to recover I keep them all checked and I get a message saying

No file to restore!

Each of these back up are showing 3.5 GB.

Does any one know what might be causing this?

thanks kindly


----------



## EDCAIMOS

When you open your back up stored files (from your external hard drive, DVD, whatever), double click on 001 aplication and WAIT. In my case it took very long time (10 minutes) to open. After that it should continue to download and store your back files in your SYSTEM RECOVERY FILES folder. You must manually place them back where they belong (favorites, my pictures, etc.). If you have tried different ways to try to open them like changing programs, I recomend to do a system recovery again and before anything else (such as doing updates or downloading programs lost) transfer your back up files.


----------



## philosphd

*Re: How to read FBW Back Up files from VISTA?*

I'm joining the long list of others with similar problems with HP's recovery and back-up system...

I have an HP Pavillion laptop. Because it was becoming extremely slow, I decided to do a system restore. I used the HP restore program already installed when I bought the laptop. But while it was doing a backup onto an external harddrive, the computer froze. As it turns out, my harddrive failed - it was damaged (confirmed by a technician, I ended up buying a new HD for my laptop).

Now, on my external harddrive, I have about 14 GB of my files backed-up. But it ends in a .fbw extension. I understand that this is specific to the HP program.

I should mention that I'm trying to recover the data on another non-HP computer (Windows XP), not the original HP laptop (Vista).

The .exe file in the picture below was the HP Recovery program that's supposed to restore your backed-up data. I opened it, but it got stuck at 0% with no progress:








http://i41.tinypic.com/15dm14y.jpg

That was the first time I clicked on the .exe file. After that, I've tried many times and it doesn't open at all.

Now, I've tried copying the entire back-up folder to my desktop harddrive and tried opening it, but to no avail.

I've tried renaming the .fbw to 002.fbw, but, again, no difference.

Lastly, I tried opening the file in Safe Mode with no luck.

The .fbw is 14 GB, so I can't burn it onto a DVD.

These files are very important. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## philosphd

BTT!

Any ideas?


----------



## OldGrayGary

Hi long-suffering Hp customer


I find it hard to believe Hp still hasn't provided a solution for this. You certainly might want to call & complain loudly.

What happens if:
1) you disconnect from networks (unplug wired, disable wireless)
2) turn off antivirus -- disable firewall -- disconnect printers/cameras/scanners/PDAs -- turn off all non-vital programs = instant messengers, media players, email clients, office background processes, etc.
3) copy the folder containing the two files directly onto the XP desktop
4) rename the backup file to Backup.002.fbw
5) try running the Backup executable again. 
6) if still no success, try renaming the executable file as well: Backup.001.exe (though it seems that this shouldn't matter, it shouldn't hurt to try).


If you have success with any of these procedures, or discover another that works, I'm sure a lot of folks would love to hear the details (myself among them).

Best of luck
. . . Gary


Comment -- Hp hasn't been doing a very good job with a fair amount of software lately -- their all-in-one multifunction device drivers range from frankly disappointing to downright dangerous . . . It's a shame, they used to be more responsive: we'll have to hope they return to their old high standards - and soon.


----------



## HT32BSX115

Howdy all, 

Yes This seems to be a pretty common problem.
I have been trying to complete an update of my daughters HP laptop running Win V home Premium. It locked up on an SP2 install and wouldn't boot after that.

I ended up using the same application to restore the computer which (I thought) worked correctly.

I ran to Costco and bought a WD 500gb USB external drive. When I ran the restore app, it asked me to connect the "USB Drive" to "back-up" the files. I selected every option to save all MP3's, WMF, JPG, etc files. It took 3 or 4 hours to transfer the all the "files" and it appeared that it worked.

When I tried to "restore" the "FBW" file the backup app wouldn't run on the Vista computer. (That it was bundled with!!)

I'm trying it on my old HP laptop running XP now so we'll see it if runs there. It only has USB 1.x so it's going to take a long time.

The system restore and re-installation of Vista, SP1, SP2, and the myriad of updates with a reboot on almost every file has so far taken 2 days! 

This is driving me NUTS!


I guess I'm not alone.....


Cheers, 


Rick


----------



## Cannonmn

Here's a proposed solution (not by me!) I haven't seen discussed yet. I have same problem, got PC back from HP repair, had backed up over 60GB of important files on a 1.5TB Seagate ext. drive, now can't recover them.

I'm still in my research phase, exploring, reading. When I googled .FBW, I got a number of vendors who offer to fix the same problem automatically and with "free download" haha. Their pitch is that the recovery problem is due to corrupted registry, missing file associations, etc. So I downloaded one, RegCure, and it did a "free analysis" of my computer, after which it told me I had about 1250 different problems with registry, which was preventing my successful recovery. It said it had fixed three of them and for $39.99 I could register my copy of RegCure and it would fix the remaining issues.

If it would definitely restore my stuff I'd gladly pay that-time is money of course-but I need to ask if that's the basic problem. I know Vista is much less robust than XP and since you must run defrag frequently with Vista, I'm guessing if it is all that "loose" then registries could be corrupted and file associations could be misplaced, but I barely know what a registry is.

????????????


----------



## HT32BSX115

Yeah, the file system is definitely problem. I wonder if MS is going to provide a better file system than what is available in Win95-Vista? And it sounds like "7" will not get a new file system either....

I trusted the HP backup utility but no more. Next time (if there is one) I'll use Knoppix or other CD version of Linux to transfer all the files first.


----------



## Cannonmn

Maybe I missed it, if someone has already mentioned the "Restorewiz Log" which is put into your machine as a text document after trying to restore. Since I'm using a Seagate EHD and an HP, and I did both kinds of backup, "Seagate Manager" as well as HP recovery, I'm not sure which this comes from, but here's what it looks like, with mucho duplicated center section abbreviated. BTW nothing is on CD's so the requests for me to insert next CD didn't produce any action on my part.


Code:


_________________________________________________________

________________________________________________________________________________
Log started Wednesday 2009-09-02  at 21:57:47 
	Using st_log.ini: 0 
	Log level: 1 
	Forced flush: 0 
	Compressed: 0 
	Encrypted: 0 
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-09-02 21:57:47] STEP : Initialization. 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-09-02 21:57:47] INFORMATION : Create destination directory succeed 
[2009-09-02 21:57:47] INFORMATION : Repertory to restore : C:\System Recovery Files 
[2009-09-02 21:57:47] INFORMATION : Get volume filename : C:\Users\John\Documents\MINWINPC\Backup Files 2009-08-03 102501\Backup.1.exe 
[2009-09-02 21:57:47] INFORMATION : Version of RestoreWiz.exe : 1.0.3.37 
[2009-09-02 21:57:47] INFORMATION : File skin.smf extract successfully. 
[2009-09-02 21:57:47] INFORMATION : File filetypes.ini extract successfully. 
[2009-09-02 21:57:47] INFORMATION : File restorewiz.lgg extract successfully. 
[2009-09-02 21:57:47] INFORMATION : English is the user language./r/n If language doesn't exist in lgg file, the language is english. 
[2009-09-02 21:57:47] INFORMATION : Pictures extension : .jpeg .tiff .xbm .svgz .24b .2bp .2d .301 .3ds .3th .73i .82i .83i .85i .86i .89i .8ba .8bp .8xi .92a .92i .9xi .ab3 .adi .aec .aed .ahs .ai .art .bif .bil .bm .bmp .br3 .br4 .br5 .bsk .btf .bw .cad .cam .cci .cck .cdr .cdt .cfp .cga .cgm .clp .cmu .cmx .cov .cp8 .cph .cpi .cpt .cr2 .crw .cs1 .cs4 .ct .ctb .cvp .cvr .cvx .dc2 .dc5 .dcm .dcx .det .dfx .dgn .dib .dim .djv .dng .dpx .drt .drw .dsf .dwg .dws .dwt .dwx .dwz .dxb .dxf .dxx .efx .ega .egm .emf .emo .emz .eps .exp .exr .eya .fax .fh .fh3 .fh4 .fh5 .fh6 .fh7 .fh8 .fh9 .fhc .ft7 .ft8 .ft9 .fxd .fxr .g3f .g3n .gbt .gcd .gem .gfb .gfm .gif .gis .goo .gry .hot .hpl .hrf .hrz .icb .ico .ief .ifc .iff .igf .im .im1 .im7 .im8 .imj .imt .imx .j2c .j2k .jb2 .jbg .jfi .jfx .jif .jmh .jng .jp2 .jpc .jpe .jpg .jpm .jpx .jsl .jtf .kdk .kfx .kic .kpx .kqp .lbm .ldf .lm8 .lpp .lv .lwf .lwo .lws .mdi .mix .mrw .msp .ncr .nef .nib .nic .npm .odi .oil .onx .opd .orf .otb .oti .p3d .pbm .pc2 .pc3 .pcc .pcd .pcg .pcs .pct .pcx .pd1 .pd2 .pd3 .pd4 .pd5 .pd6 .pd7 .pd8 .pd9 .pda .pdd .pdn .pdp .pdw .pfr .pgm .pic .pig .pix .pjp .plt .png .pnm .pov .pp4 .pp5 .ppm .prt .ps .psb .psd .psp .pwp .pxr .qti .raf .ras .raw .rf .rgb .rle .rpx .s1g .s1j .s1n .sda .sfw .sgi .sjp .skf .slb .sld .spe .spn .srf .svg .sxd .sy3 .tcw .tdi .tef .tga .thb .thm .tif .tim .tnl .tub .u3d .ucg .udi .ufo .upf .upx .uvp .vda .vec .vel .vff .vfl .vga .vgr .vml .wbm .wd .wdp .wi .wif .wmf .wpg .wpw .x3f .xcf .xif .xim .xjt .xwd .yuv 
[2009-09-02 21:57:47] INFORMATION : Musics extension : .acm .aiff .midi .cda .aifc .aac .m4a .m4b .a3k .aa .abs .ac3 .ahx .aif .amr .aob .ape .au .avr .b4s .dls .dus .emp .far .fla .it .kar .la .la1 .lav .lqp .lqt .lsl .lwz .m1a .m2a .m3a .m3u .m4a .m4b .m4p .mad .mdz .med .mid .mjf .mka .mlp .mnd .mod .mp1 .mp2 .mp3 .mpc .msq .mtm .mus .myr .ntx .nxt .ogg .oma .omc .omg .pcm .pls .pna .ra .ram .rm .rmi .rmj .rmm .rmp .s1m .s3m .sd2 .se .sfr .sib .sid .smi .snd .sng .swa .tfx .thx .tta .vbk .vmf .voc .vox .vqf .w64 .wav .wax .wma .xm .xmf 
[2009-09-02 21:57:47] INFORMATION : Videos extension : .mpeg .rv9 .wmd .wpl .mp2v .mpv2 .divx .3g2 .3gp .afl .asf .asx .avi .d2v .dcr .dif .dmv .dvd .dvr .dvx .flc .flm .flv .flx .fmv .gvi .gvp .ifo .ivf .jmf .jmm .lsf .lsx .m1s .m1v .m2v .m4v .mkm .mkv .mmv .mng .mov .mp4 .mpa .mpe .mpg .mqv .nsv .ogm .omf .ppj .qt .qtc .qtl .qtm .qtv .rmx .rnx .rp .rts .rv .rvx .s11 .s14 .s1q .smo .ssm .ssw .swf .tmi .ts .vcr .vfw .vid .viv .vob .vro .wm .wmp .wmv .wmx .wvx 
[2009-09-02 21:57:47] INFORMATION : TV extension : .dvr-ms 
[2009-09-02 21:57:47] INFORMATION : Documents extension : .acl .ade .adn .ag4 .ans .dic .wbd .xl* .vs* .wmz .cdg .html .zip .rar .ace .info .py .pyo .enc .php .asp .pyw .1 .rc .policy .pcl .cer .pth .xslt .123 .1pe .1ph .3tf .abw .adp .asc .asm .ast .aww .bdb .bsw .bud .bv1 .bv2 .bv3 .bv4 .bv5 .bv6 .bv7 .bv8 .bv9 .c .cpp .css .csv .cw3 .cwk .cwl .cws .cxx .db2 .db3 .db4 .dbf .dbs .ddb .def .des .diz .doc .dot .dox .dta .dvi .dwf .dz .ebo .edd .edn .etd .evy .ext .ezs .faq .fdf .flp .fm .fm1 .fm3 .fmf .fmo .fmt .fp3 .fp5 .fp7 .fpt .frt .frx .fsl .fsx .fx .gdb .gph .gth .h .hpp .htc .htm .hwp .hxx .hz .ics .iif .inc .ind .jtd .jtx .lit .log .lst .ltx .lwd .lwp .m10 .m11 .m12 .m14 .m15 .maf .mar .mbf .mcw .mdb .mde .mf .mhp .mht .mn1 .mn2 .mn3 .mn4 .mn5 .mn6 .mn7 .mn8 .mn9 .mny .mpd .mpp .mpt .mst .msw .mw .nvr .nws .oas .obd .obt .odb .odc .odf .odg .odm .odp .ods .odt .ofc .ofn .ofx .ond .one .otc .otf .otg .oth .otp .ots .ott .p65 .pcw .pdf .plg .pm3 .pm4 .pm5 .pm6 .pmd .pmt .pot .ppg .ppi .pps .ppt .ppv .ppz .pqf .pt4 .pt5 .pub .pwd .pwi .pwz .pxl .pxt .q00 .q01 .q02 .q03 .q04 .q05 .q06 .q07 .q08 .q09 .q10 .q98 .q99 .qb1 .qba .qbb .qbr .qbw .qcd .qch .qdb .qdf .qdi .qdt .qef .qel .qfl .qfx .qif .qix .qmd .qml .qmt .qnx .qpb .qpp .qpw .qsd .qtx .qw5 .qw6 .qxd .qxp .qxt .rpc .rpt .rtf .s1a .s1e .s1h .scp .sct .sdc .sdd .sdp .sds .sdw .sed .sgl .shw .skd .skp .smf .sml .smt .snp .snt .spm .spo .spw .sql .srb .stc .std .stw .sxc .sxg .sxi .sxl .sxm .sxp .sxw .syk .t01 .t02 .t03 .t04 .t05 .t06 .t07 .t08 .t09 .t10 .t98 .t99 .ta0 .ta1 .ta2 .ta3 .ta4 .ta5 .ta6 .ta7 .ta8 .ta9 .tab .tax .tbt .tdt .tex .thp .tmd .tsv .tuw .tvl .twp .tx8 .txf .txt .udb .uks .uml .ups .utl .vcf .vdx .vmb .vor .vrd .vsd .vsl .vsr .vss .vst .vsw .vsx .vtx .w51 .w60 .w61 .wb1 .wb2 .wb3 .wbk .wcm .wdb .wg2 .wiz .wk1 .wk3 .wk4 .wkb .wks .wls .wp4 .wp6 .wpd .wps .wpt .wri .wrk .wrl .wrz .wtx .wvw .x .xdr .xdw .xfd .xl .xlb .xlc .xlk .xlr .xls .xlt .xlv .xlw .xmi .xml .xps .xs3 .xs4 .xs5 .xsd .xsl .xsn 
[2009-09-02 21:57:47] INFORMATION : Mails extension : .dbx .nab .ldif .rwz .mbx .msg .contact .eml .fol .mai .msg .oab .oft .pab .pst .smd .wab .url 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-09-02 21:57:47] STEP : Wizard creation. 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-09-02 21:57:47] INFORMATION : Begin of creation. 
[2009-09-02 21:57:47] INFORMATION : Wizard dialog box is created. 
[2009-09-02 21:57:47] INFORMATION : Wizard dialog box is created. 
[2009-09-02 21:57:47] INFORMATION : Wizard dialog box is created. 
[2009-09-02 21:57:47] INFORMATION : Wizard dialog box is created. 
[2009-09-02 21:57:47] INFORMATION : Wizard dialog box is created. 
[2009-09-02 21:57:47] INFORMATION : Wizard dialog box is created. 
[2009-09-02 21:57:48] INFORMATION : Wizard dialog box is created. 
[2009-09-02 21:57:48] INFORMATION : Wizard dialog box is created. 
[2009-09-02 21:57:48] INFORMATION : Wizard dialog box is created. 
[2009-09-02 21:57:48] INFORMATION : Wizard dialog box is created. 
[2009-09-02 21:57:48] INFORMATION : Wizard dialog box is created. 
[2009-09-02 21:57:48] INFORMATION : Succeed end of creation. 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-09-02 21:57:48] STEP : Welcome to restore wizard. 
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-09-02 21:57:59] STEP : User choose types of files to restore. 
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-09-02 21:58:07] STEP : Confirmation of destination for restoration. 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] INFORMATION : Create shortcut on desktop for destination directory succeed 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] STEP : Scan of hard drive to archive. 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] INFORMATION : Progress bar tourned. 
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] INFORMATION : Thread for scan archive to extract informations is opened. 
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] INFORMATION : Value of include extensions : .jpeg .tiff .xbm .svgz .24b .2bp .2d .301 .3ds .3th .73i .82i .83i .85i .86i .89i .8ba .8bp .8xi .92a .92i .9xi .ab3 .adi .aec .aed .ahs .ai .art .bif .bil .bm .bmp .br3 .br4 .br5 .bsk .btf .bw .cad .cam .cci .cck .cdr .cdt .cfp .cga .cgm .clp .cmu .cmx .cov .cp8 .cph .cpi .cpt .cr2 .crw .cs1 .cs4 .ct .ctb .cvp .cvr .cvx .dc2 .dc5 .dcm .dcx .det .dfx .dgn .dib .dim .djv .dng .dpx .drt .drw .dsf .dwg .dws .dwt .dwx .dwz .dxb .dxf .dxx .efx .ega .egm .emf .emo .emz .eps .exp .exr .eya .fax .fh .fh3 .fh4 .fh5 .fh6 .fh7 .fh8 .fh9 .fhc .ft7 .ft8 .ft9 .fxd .fxr .g3f .g3n .gbt .gcd .gem .gfb .gfm .gif .gis .goo .gry .hot .hpl .hrf .hrz .icb .ico .ief .ifc .iff .igf .im .im1 .im7 .im8 .imj .imt .imx .j2c .j2k .jb2 .jbg .jfi .jfx .jif .jmh .jng .jp2 .jpc .jpe .jpg .jpm .jpx .jsl .jtf .kdk .kfx .kic .kpx .kqp .lbm .ldf .lm8 .lpp .lv .lwf .lwo .lws .mdi .mix .mrw .msp .ncr .nef .nib .nic .npm .odi .oil .onx .opd .orf .otb .oti .p3d .pbm .pc2 .pc3 .pcc .pcd .pcg .pcs .pct .pcx .pd1 .pd2 .pd3 .pd4 .pd5 .pd6 .pd7 .pd8 .pd9 .pda .pdd .pdn .pdp .pdw .pfr .pgm .pic .pig .pix .pjp .plt .png .pnm .pov .pp4 .pp5 .ppm .prt .ps .psb .psd .psp .pwp .pxr .qti .raf .ras .raw .rf .rgb .rle .rpx .s1g .s1j .s1n .sda .sfw .sgi .sjp .skf .slb .sld .spe .spn .srf .svg .sxd .sy3 .tcw .tdi .tef .tga .thb .thm .tif .tim .tnl .tub .u3d .ucg .udi .ufo .upf .upx .uvp .vda .vec .vel .vff .vfl .vga .vgr .vml .wbm .wd .wdp .wi .wif .wmf .wpg .wpw .x3f .xcf .xif .xim .xjt .xwd .yuv.acm .aiff .midi .cda .aifc .aac .m4a .m4b .a3k .aa .abs .ac3 .ahx .aif .amr .aob .ape .au .avr .b4s .dls .dus .emp .far .fla .it .kar .la .la1 .lav .lqp .lqt .lsl .lwz .m1a .m2a .m3a .m3u .m4a .m4b .m4p .mad .mdz .med .mid .mjf .mka .mlp .mnd .mod .mp1 .mp2 .mp3 .mpc .msq .mtm .mus .myr .ntx .nxt .ogg .oma .omc .omg .pcm .pls .pna .ra .ram .rm .rmi .rmj .rmm .rmp .s1m .s3m .sd2 .se .sfr .sib .sid .smi .snd .sng .swa .tfx .thx .tta .vbk .vmf .voc .vox .vqf .w64 .wav .wax .wma .xm .xmf .mpeg .rv9 .wmd .wpl .mp2v .mpv2 .divx .3g2 .3gp .afl .asf .asx .avi .d2v .dcr .dif .dmv .dvd .dvr .dvx .flc .flm .flv .flx .fmv .gvi .gvp .ifo .ivf .jmf .jmm .lsf .lsx .m1s .m1v .m2v .m4v .mkm .mkv .mmv .mng .mov .mp4 .mpa .mpe .mpg .mqv .nsv .ogm .omf .ppj .qt .qtc .qtl .qtm .qtv .rmx .rnx .rp .rts .rv .rvx .s11 .s14 .s1q .smo .ssm .ssw .swf .tmi .ts .vcr .vfw .vid .viv .vob .vro .wm .wmp .wmv .wmx .wvx .dvr-ms .acl .ade .adn .ag4 .ans .dic .wbd .xl* .vs* .wmz .cdg .html .zip .rar .ace .info .py .pyo .enc .php .asp .pyw .1 .rc .policy .pcl .cer .pth .xslt .123 .1pe .1ph .3tf .abw .adp .asc .asm .ast .aww .bdb .bsw .bud .bv1 .bv2 .bv3 .bv4 .bv5 .bv6 .bv7 .bv8 .bv9 .c .cpp .css .csv .cw3 .cwk .cwl .cws .cxx .db2 .db3 .db4 .dbf .dbs .ddb .def .des .diz .doc .dot .dox .dta .dvi .dwf .dz .ebo .edd .edn .etd .evy .ext .ezs .faq .fdf .flp .fm .fm1 .fm3 .fmf .fmo .fmt .fp3 .fp5 .fp7 .fpt .frt .frx .fsl .fsx .fx .gdb .gph .gth .h .hpp .htc .htm .hwp .hxx .hz .ics .iif .inc .ind .jtd .jtx .lit .log .lst .ltx .lwd .lwp .m10 .m11 .m12 .m14 .m15 .maf .mar .mbf .mcw .mdb .mde .mf .mhp .mht .mn1 .mn2 .mn3 .mn4 .mn5 .mn6 .mn7 .mn8 .mn9 .mny .mpd .mpp .mpt .mst .msw .mw .nvr .nws .oas .obd .obt .odb .odc .odf .odg .odm .odp .ods .odt .ofc .ofn .ofx .ond .one .otc .otf .otg .oth .otp .ots .ott .p65 .pcw .pdf .plg .pm3 .pm4 .pm5 .pm6 .pmd .pmt .pot .ppg .ppi .pps .ppt .ppv .ppz .pqf .pt4 .pt5 .pub .pwd .pwi .pwz .pxl .pxt .q00 .q01 .q02 .q03 .q04 .q05 .q06 .q07 .q08 .q09 .q10 .q98 .q99 .qb1 .qba .qbb .qbr .qbw .qcd .qch .qdb .qdf .qdi .qdt .qef .qel .qfl .qfx .qif .qix .qmd .qml .qmt .qnx .qpb .qpp .qpw .qsd .qtx .qw5 .qw6 .qxd .qxp .qxt .rpc .rpt .rtf .s1a .s1e .s1h .scp .sct .sdc .sdd .sdp .sds .sdw .sed .sgl .shw .skd .skp .smf .sml .smt .snp .snt .spm .spo .spw .sql .srb .stc .std .stw .sxc .sxg .sxi .sxl .sxm .sxp .sxw .syk .t01 .t02 .t03 .t04 .t05 .t06 .t07 .t08 .t09 .t10 .t98 .t99 .ta0 .ta1 .ta2 .ta3 .ta4 .ta5 .ta6 .ta7 .ta8 .ta9 .tab .tax .tbt .tdt .tex .thp .tmd .tsv .tuw .tvl .twp .tx8 .txf .txt .udb .uks .uml .ups .utl .vcf .vdx .vmb .vor .vrd .vsd .vsl .vsr .vss .vst .vsw .vsx .vtx .w51 .w60 .w61 .wb1 .wb2 .wb3 .wbk .wcm .wdb .wg2 .wiz .wk1 .wk3 .wk4 .wkb .wks .wls .wp4 .wp6 .wpd .wps .wpt .wri .wrk .wrl .wrz .wtx .wvw .x .xdr .xdw .xfd .xl .xlb .xlc .xlk .xlr .xls .xlt .xlv .xlw .xmi .xml .xps .xs3 .xs4 .xs5 .xsd .xsl .xsn .dbx .nab .ldif .rwz .mbx .msg .contact .eml .fol .mai .msg .oab .oft .pab .pst .smd .wab .url . 
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] INFORMATION : Value of exclude extensions. (.tmp add) :  .tmp. 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] STEP : Change the CD. 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] INFORMATION : Thread for wait correct CD is opened. 
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] INFORMATION : Wait correct media 
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] *** ERROR *** : Eject support failed. GetLastError() Returned : This network connection has files open or requests pending.
 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] STEP : Change the CD. 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] INFORMATION : Thread for wait correct CD is opened. 
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] INFORMATION : Wait correct media 
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] *** ERROR *** : Eject support failed. GetLastError() Returned : This network connection has files open or requests pending.
 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] STEP : Change the CD. 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] INFORMATION : Thread for wait correct CD is opened. 
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] INFORMATION : Wait correct media 
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] *** ERROR *** : Eject support failed. GetLastError() Returned : This network connection has files open or requests pending.
 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] STEP : Change the CD. 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] INFORMATION : Thread for wait correct CD is opened. 
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] INFORMATION : Wait correct media 
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] *** ERROR *** : Eject support failed. GetLastError() Returned : This network connection has files open or requests pending.
 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] STEP : Change the CD. 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] INFORMATION : Thread for wait correct CD is opened. 
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] INFORMATION : Wait correct media 
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] *** ERROR *** : Eject support failed. GetLastError() Returned : This network connection has files open or requests pending.
 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] STEP : Change the CD. 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] INFORMATION : Thread for wait correct CD is opened. 
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] INFORMATION : Wait correct media 
[2009-09-02 21:58:12] *** ERROR *** : Eject support failed. GetLastError() Returned : This network connection has files open or requests pending.
 

My note:  The same entry repeats itself for about 30 more pages, so I'll spare you that.

...

[2009-09-02 22:00:20] STEP : Change the CD. 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-09-02 22:00:20] INFORMATION : Thread for wait correct CD is opened. 
[2009-09-02 22:00:20] INFORMATION : Wait correct media 
[2009-09-02 22:00:20] *** ERROR *** : Eject support failed. GetLastError() Returned : This network connection has files open or requests pending.
 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-09-02 22:00:20] STEP : Change the CD. 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-09-02 22:00:20] INFORMATION : Archive C:\Users\John\Documents\MINWINPC\Backup Files 2009-08-03 102501\Backup.1.exe isn't complete. 
[2009-09-02 22:00:20] INFORMATION : User Cancel Restore. 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-09-02 22:00:25] STEP : Wizard exit. 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-09-02 22:00:25] INFORMATION : Process exit after a cancel. 
________________________________________________________________________________
Log ended Wednesday 2009-09-02  at 22:00:25


----------



## Cannonmn

I should have mentioned, I just used Windows Explorer on the Seagate drive, and it appears all the files I want are on it, put there when I used the Seagate Manager program to do backups around the same time I was backing up with HP's restore program.

I'd still like to hear from one of the gurus on whether they think fixing the registry with a program such as RegCure will make the .fbw file usable, as RegCure seems to be claiming.


----------



## OldGrayGary

Hi all

RegCure has been on "Rogue" software lists in the past, and seems to be up to its old tricks again (giving users false alarms & false hopes for quick cures in exchange for some cash that they do not deserve).

I haven't looked at this problem in ages (none of my customers use the HP restore program, as I replace it with either Acronis or Ghost) . . . but if you haven't called Hp support yet for a solution (for the backup problem - not the repair), it can't hurt to ask.

I'll assume that they restored the operating system to factory original during their last repair. Since you can access the files from your Seagate backups, you might be safest just copying things into folders (if the backups consist mostly of documents, music, video, photos, office files, etc.).

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi Gary - Nice to see you as always...


@ *Cannonmn* - Registry cleaners - DO NOT USE THEM.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/solved-registry-editors-295556.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/solved-max-registry-cleaner-401950.html


A question, please --- 

In your log, I noticed this entry -


Code:


[font=lucida console]
[2009-09-02 21:57:47] INFORMATION : Get volume filename :
 C:\Users\John\Documents\[COLOR=Red]MINWINPC[/COLOR]\Backup Files 2009-08-03 102501\Backup.1.exe 

[/font]


I am interested in MINWINPC --- 

Did you create that name or did the backup program?

Was that the name of your PC back on August 3 ?

How large are the backup files -- all included that are required for the restore program?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jcgriff2

I found this post where one TSF member found a solution -

http://www.techsupportforum.com/2019627-post9.html

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Cannonmn

> I am interested in MINWINPC ---
> 
> Did you create that name or did the backup program?
> 
> Was that the name of your PC back on August 3 ?
> 
> How large are the backup files -- all included that are required for the restore program?


Thanks JCGRIFF for advice on registry cleaners.

IRT questions, that filename was created automatically somehow, as well as the path-I had no hand in it. The name of my PC was "JOHN LAP 2" at the time. My PC was not reformatted at all during the repair, came back the same since all the problems were hardware replacements per HP, new fan, MB, keyboard basically. I had done system restore myself a couple of times before sending it off, which was what took out the contents of the C drive.

Backup file size: As I recall one is 10Mb and the larger one is about 63Gb, however I get a bit confused over what was Seagate-Manager created and what was HP Restore-created. I can go back and look and copy some things out of Win explorer screens if it helps.


----------



## jcgriff2

Cannonmn said:


> Thanks JCGRIFF for advice on registry cleaners.
> 
> IRT questions, that filename was created automatically somehow, as well as the path-I had no hand in it. The name of my PC was "JOHN LAP 2" at the time. My PC was not reformatted at all during the repair, came back the same since all the problems were hardware replacements per HP, new fan, MB, keyboard basically. I had done system restore myself a couple of times before sending it off, which was what took out the contents of the C drive.
> 
> Backup file size: As I recall one is 10Mb and the larger one is about 63Gb, however I get a bit confused over what was Seagate-Manager created and what was HP Restore-created. I can go back and look and copy some things out of Win explorer screens if it helps.



Hi - 

The portion in red is interesting to me because the log entry that I asked about "MINWINPC" is the name that the Vista installation program temporarily assigns to the PC during Vista re-installation. That would lead me to think that a Vista re-install was done on your system. Why do you believe that a re-install was not done?

I asked about the backup files because I would very much like to get my hands on a set to experiment a little. But a 63gb file is rather prohibitive to transport.

I would like to look through system files such as event viewer logs and other if OK with you. I am most interested in figuring out if Vista was re-installed on your system or not. If you wish to proceed, I would like for you to run the restore program again then immediately run a batch script so that it can pick up the fresh system info from the failure of the restore application.

The instructions for the batch script are in this post (skip step #4) - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

Zip up the resulting files (folder) and add any HP backup related docs that you would like me to look at.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

*EDIT:* I just saw in your prev post that HP replaced the MB - motherboard ?? True ?? 



.


----------



## Cannonmn

> I would like to look through system files such as event viewer logs and other if OK with you. I am most interested in figuring out if Vista was re-installed on your system or not.


I misled you, sorry. VISTA was re-installed two or three times by myself before I gave up and got HP to agree to repair it. I spent tens of hours on the phone with HP reps in India, mostly I guess, who talk you through their script of software problems. I kept telling them the error messages on the screen were telling me it was a hardware failure, but that was like talking to the wall, they kept having me either re-installing drivers or eventually restoring the OS. The machine has dual internal drives, C and D, both about 160G, and I already had a lot of my important stuff moved over to the D drive, which isn't bothered by re-installing the OS. The remaining C drive files were important too, so I had them backed up, and I've finally decrypted them from the Seagate to the Seagate, then just got them all re-installed from the Seagate back to the C drive in the proper directories.

There's a very detailed log of backup activities that Seagate generates as a text file, which I found by accident the other day, and if I can find it again I could post it here if that would help any. Unfortunately I'm several days behind in my essential work due to this issue so I'm not able to do another system restore-things on the computer are nearly back to where I started before the HW failures.


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi - 

I do understand completely. Thank you for the detailed explanation of events.

I will leave you with two thoughts. . . 

*1. *If you experiences problems in the future with any system, please come back here to TSF for assistance. I do recommend that the system manufacturer be contacted during warranty periods - if for nothing else than to get it on the record. 

*2. *Because of the hardware repairs, do yourself a favor and re-validate your Vista product key code to assure that Microsoft still considers your installation to be genuine. Simply go to the Microsoft Genuine Advantage web site and click on the "Validate Windows" button. If you have Office installed, do the same - "Validate Office". This is better done now than after warranty -

www.microsoft.com/genuine

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## RobertM525

I'm trying to fix someone's computer and having a hell of a time with it. I restored her computer and am now trying to recover her backed up files.

Her backup was placed, as one file, on a USB flash drive in the following folder:

F:\MINWINPC\Backup Files 2009-10-02 203912\

Two files exist in this folder:
Backup.1.exe (2,437 KB)
Backup.2.fbw (4,194,304 KB)

If I run the EXE file, it creates the following folder:

C:\System Recovery Files

In this folder are two files. (The first has no extension)

Restorewiz (0 KB)
Restorewiz.log (26 KB)

And produces the following error message:



Code:


Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library
Runtime Error!

Program F:\MINWINPC\Backup Files 2009-10-02 203912\Backup.1.exe

This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way.
Please contact the application's support team for more information.

The .log file contains the following:



Code:


________________________________________________________________________________
Log started Sunday 2009-10-04  at 11:43:08 
	Using st_log.ini: 0 
	Log level: 1 
	Forced flush: 0 
	Compressed: 0 
	Encrypted: 0 
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-10-04 11:43:08] STEP : Initialization. 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-10-04 11:43:08] INFORMATION : Create destination directory succeed 
[2009-10-04 11:43:08] INFORMATION : Repertory to restore : C:\System Recovery Files 
[2009-10-04 11:43:08] INFORMATION : Get volume filename : F:\MINWINPC\Backup Files 2009-10-02 203912\Backup.1.exe 
[2009-10-04 11:43:08] INFORMATION : Version of RestoreWiz.exe : 1.0.3.37 
[2009-10-04 11:43:08] INFORMATION : File skin.smf extract successfully. 
[2009-10-04 11:43:08] INFORMATION : File filetypes.ini extract successfully. 
[2009-10-04 11:43:08] INFORMATION : File restorewiz.lgg extract successfully. 
[2009-10-04 11:43:08] INFORMATION : English is the user language./r/n If language doesn't exist in lgg file, the language is english. 
[2009-10-04 11:43:08] INFORMATION : Pictures extension : .jpeg .tiff .xbm .svgz .24b .2bp .2d .301 .3ds .3th .73i .82i .83i .85i .86i .89i .8ba .8bp .8xi .92a .92i .9xi .ab3 .adi .aec .aed .ahs .ai .art .bif .bil .bm .bmp .br3 .br4 .br5 .bsk .btf .bw .cad .cam .cci .cck .cdr .cdt .cfp .cga .cgm .clp .cmu .cmx .cov .cp8 .cph .cpi .cpt .cr2 .crw .cs1 .cs4 .ct .ctb .cvp .cvr .cvx .dc2 .dc5 .dcm .dcx .det .dfx .dgn .dib .dim .djv .dng .dpx .drt .drw .dsf .dwg .dws .dwt .dwx .dwz .dxb .dxf .dxx .efx .ega .egm .emf .emo .emz .eps .exp .exr .eya .fax .fh .fh3 .fh4 .fh5 .fh6 .fh7 .fh8 .fh9 .fhc .ft7 .ft8 .ft9 .fxd .fxr .g3f .g3n .gbt .gcd .gem .gfb .gfm .gif .gis .goo .gry .hot .hpl .hrf .hrz .icb .ico .ief .ifc .iff .igf .im .im1 .im7 .im8 .imj .imt .imx .j2c .j2k .jb2 .jbg .jfi .jfx .jif .jmh .jng .jp2 .jpc .jpe .jpg .jpm .jpx .jsl .jtf .kdk .kfx .kic .kpx .kqp .lbm .ldf .lm8 .lpp .lv .lwf .lwo .lws .mdi .mix .mrw .msp .ncr .nef .nib .nic .npm .odi .oil .onx .opd .orf .otb .oti .p3d .pbm .pc2 .pc3 .pcc .pcd .pcg .pcs .pct .pcx .pd1 .pd2 .pd3 .pd4 .pd5 .pd6 .pd7 .pd8 .pd9 .pda .pdd .pdn .pdp .pdw .pfr .pgm .pic .pig .pix .pjp .plt .png .pnm .pov .pp4 .pp5 .ppm .prt .ps .psb .psd .psp .pwp .pxr .qti .raf .ras .raw .rf .rgb .rle .rpx .s1g .s1j .s1n .sda .sfw .sgi .sjp .skf .slb .sld .spe .spn .srf .svg .sxd .sy3 .tcw .tdi .tef .tga .thb .thm .tif .tim .tnl .tub .u3d .ucg .udi .ufo .upf .upx .uvp .vda .vec .vel .vff .vfl .vga .vgr .vml .wbm .wd .wdp .wi .wif .wmf .wpg .wpw .x3f .xcf .xif .xim .xjt .xwd .yuv 
[2009-10-04 11:43:08] INFORMATION : Musics extension : .acm .aiff .midi .cda .aifc .aac .m4a .m4b .a3k .aa .abs .ac3 .ahx .aif .amr .aob .ape .au .avr .b4s .dls .dus .emp .far .fla .it .kar .la .la1 .lav .lqp .lqt .lsl .lwz .m1a .m2a .m3a .m3u .m4a .m4b .m4p .mad .mdz .med .mid .mjf .mka .mlp .mnd .mod .mp1 .mp2 .mp3 .mpc .msq .mtm .mus .myr .ntx .nxt .ogg .oma .omc .omg .pcm .pls .pna .ra .ram .rm .rmi .rmj .rmm .rmp .s1m .s3m .sd2 .se .sfr .sib .sid .smi .snd .sng .swa .tfx .thx .tta .vbk .vmf .voc .vox .vqf .w64 .wav .wax .wma .xm .xmf 
[2009-10-04 11:43:08] INFORMATION : Videos extension : .mpeg .rv9 .wmd .wpl .mp2v .mpv2 .divx .3g2 .3gp .afl .asf .asx .avi .d2v .dcr .dif .dmv .dvd .dvr .dvx .flc .flm .flv .flx .fmv .gvi .gvp .ifo .ivf .jmf .jmm .lsf .lsx .m1s .m1v .m2v .m4v .mkm .mkv .mmv .mng .mov .mp4 .mpa .mpe .mpg .mqv .nsv .ogm .omf .ppj .qt .qtc .qtl .qtm .qtv .rmx .rnx .rp .rts .rv .rvx .s11 .s14 .s1q .smo .ssm .ssw .swf .tmi .ts .vcr .vfw .vid .viv .vob .vro .wm .wmp .wmv .wmx .wvx 
[2009-10-04 11:43:08] INFORMATION : TV extension : .dvr-ms 
[2009-10-04 11:43:08] INFORMATION : Documents extension : .acl .ade .adn .ag4 .ans .dic .wbd .xl* .vs* .wmz .cdg .html .zip .rar .ace .info .py .pyo .enc .php .asp .pyw .1 .rc .policy .pcl .cer .pth .xslt .123 .1pe .1ph .3tf .abw .adp .asc .asm .ast .aww .bdb .bsw .bud .bv1 .bv2 .bv3 .bv4 .bv5 .bv6 .bv7 .bv8 .bv9 .c .cpp .css .csv .cw3 .cwk .cwl .cws .cxx .db2 .db3 .db4 .dbf .dbs .ddb .def .des .diz .doc .dot .dox .dta .dvi .dwf .dz .ebo .edd .edn .etd .evy .ext .ezs .faq .fdf .flp .fm .fm1 .fm3 .fmf .fmo .fmt .fp3 .fp5 .fp7 .fpt .frt .frx .fsl .fsx .fx .gdb .gph .gth .h .hpp .htc .htm .hwp .hxx .hz .ics .iif .inc .ind .jtd .jtx .lit .log .lst .ltx .lwd .lwp .m10 .m11 .m12 .m14 .m15 .maf .mar .mbf .mcw .mdb .mde .mf .mhp .mht .mn1 .mn2 .mn3 .mn4 .mn5 .mn6 .mn7 .mn8 .mn9 .mny .mpd .mpp .mpt .mst .msw .mw .nvr .nws .oas .obd .obt .odb .odc .odf .odg .odm .odp .ods .odt .ofc .ofn .ofx .ond .one .otc .otf .otg .oth .otp .ots .ott .p65 .pcw .pdf .plg .pm3 .pm4 .pm5 .pm6 .pmd .pmt .pot .ppg .ppi .pps .ppt .ppv .ppz .pqf .pt4 .pt5 .pub .pwd .pwi .pwz .pxl .pxt .q00 .q01 .q02 .q03 .q04 .q05 .q06 .q07 .q08 .q09 .q10 .q98 .q99 .qb1 .qba .qbb .qbr .qbw .qcd .qch .qdb .qdf .qdi .qdt .qef .qel .qfl .qfx .qif .qix .qmd .qml .qmt .qnx .qpb .qpp .qpw .qsd .qtx .qw5 .qw6 .qxd .qxp .qxt .rpc .rpt .rtf .s1a .s1e .s1h .scp .sct .sdc .sdd .sdp .sds .sdw .sed .sgl .shw .skd .skp .smf .sml .smt .snp .snt .spm .spo .spw .sql .srb .stc .std .stw .sxc .sxg .sxi .sxl .sxm .sxp .sxw .syk .t01 .t02 .t03 .t04 .t05 .t06 .t07 .t08 .t09 .t10 .t98 .t99 .ta0 .ta1 .ta2 .ta3 .ta4 .ta5 .ta6 .ta7 .ta8 .ta9 .tab .tax .tbt .tdt .tex .thp .tmd .tsv .tuw .tvl .twp .tx8 .txf .txt .udb .uks .uml .ups .utl .vcf .vdx .vmb .vor .vrd .vsd .vsl .vsr .vss .vst .vsw .vsx .vtx .w51 .w60 .w61 .wb1 .wb2 .wb3 .wbk .wcm .wdb .wg2 .wiz .wk1 .wk3 .wk4 .wkb .wks .wls .wp4 .wp6 .wpd .wps .wpt .wri .wrk .wrl .wrz .wtx .wvw .x .xdr .xdw .xfd .xl .xlb .xlc .xlk .xlr .xls .xlt .xlv .xlw .xmi .xml .xps .xs3 .xs4 .xs5 .xsd .xsl .xsn 
[2009-10-04 11:43:08] INFORMATION : Mails extension : .dbx .nab .ldif .rwz .mbx .msg .contact .eml .fol .mai .msg .oab .oft .pab .pst .smd .wab .url 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-10-04 11:43:08] STEP : Wizard creation. 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-10-04 11:43:08] INFORMATION : Begin of creation. 
[2009-10-04 11:43:08] INFORMATION : Wizard dialog box is created. 
[2009-10-04 11:43:09] INFORMATION : Wizard dialog box is created. 
[2009-10-04 11:43:09] INFORMATION : Wizard dialog box is created. 
[2009-10-04 11:43:09] INFORMATION : Wizard dialog box is created. 
[2009-10-04 11:43:09] INFORMATION : Wizard dialog box is created. 
[2009-10-04 11:43:09] INFORMATION : Wizard dialog box is created. 
[2009-10-04 11:43:09] INFORMATION : Wizard dialog box is created. 
[2009-10-04 11:43:09] INFORMATION : Wizard dialog box is created. 
[2009-10-04 11:43:09] INFORMATION : Wizard dialog box is created. 
[2009-10-04 11:43:09] INFORMATION : Wizard dialog box is created. 
[2009-10-04 11:43:09] INFORMATION : Wizard dialog box is created. 
[2009-10-04 11:43:09] INFORMATION : Succeed end of creation. 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-10-04 11:43:09] STEP : Welcome to restore wizard. 
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-10-04 11:43:11] STEP : User choose types of files to restore. 
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-10-04 11:43:12] STEP : Confirmation of destination for restoration. 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-10-04 11:43:13] INFORMATION : Create shortcut on desktop for destination directory succeed 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-10-04 11:43:13] STEP : Scan of hard drive to archive. 
________________________________________________________________________________
[2009-10-04 11:43:13] INFORMATION : Progress bar tourned. 
[2009-10-04 11:43:13] INFORMATION : Thread for scan archive to extract informations is opened. 
[2009-10-04 11:43:13] INFORMATION : Value of include extensions : .jpeg .tiff .xbm .svgz .24b .2bp .2d .301 .3ds .3th .73i .82i .83i .85i .86i .89i .8ba .8bp .8xi .92a .92i .9xi .ab3 .adi .aec .aed .ahs .ai .art .bif .bil .bm .bmp .br3 .br4 .br5 .bsk .btf .bw .cad .cam .cci .cck .cdr .cdt .cfp .cga .cgm .clp .cmu .cmx .cov .cp8 .cph .cpi .cpt .cr2 .crw .cs1 .cs4 .ct .ctb .cvp .cvr .cvx .dc2 .dc5 .dcm .dcx .det .dfx .dgn .dib .dim .djv .dng .dpx .drt .drw .dsf .dwg .dws .dwt .dwx .dwz .dxb .dxf .dxx .efx .ega .egm .emf .emo .emz .eps .exp .exr .eya .fax .fh .fh3 .fh4 .fh5 .fh6 .fh7 .fh8 .fh9 .fhc .ft7 .ft8 .ft9 .fxd .fxr .g3f .g3n .gbt .gcd .gem .gfb .gfm .gif .gis .goo .gry .hot .hpl .hrf .hrz .icb .ico .ief .ifc .iff .igf .im .im1 .im7 .im8 .imj .imt .imx .j2c .j2k .jb2 .jbg .jfi .jfx .jif .jmh .jng .jp2 .jpc .jpe .jpg .jpm .jpx .jsl .jtf .kdk .kfx .kic .kpx .kqp .lbm .ldf .lm8 .lpp .lv .lwf .lwo .lws .mdi .mix .mrw .msp .ncr .nef .nib .nic .npm .odi .oil .onx .opd .orf .otb .oti .p3d .pbm .pc2 .pc3 .pcc .pcd .pcg .pcs .pct .pcx .pd1 .pd2 .pd3 .pd4 .pd5 .pd6 .pd7 .pd8 .pd9 .pda .pdd .pdn .pdp .pdw .pfr .pgm .pic .pig .pix .pjp .plt .png .pnm .pov .pp4 .pp5 .ppm .prt .ps .psb .psd .psp .pwp .pxr .qti .raf .ras .raw .rf .rgb .rle .rpx .s1g .s1j .s1n .sda .sfw .sgi .sjp .skf .slb .sld .spe .spn .srf .svg .sxd .sy3 .tcw .tdi .tef .tga .thb .thm .tif .tim .tnl .tub .u3d .ucg .udi .ufo .upf .upx .uvp .vda .vec .vel .vff .vfl .vga .vgr .vml .wbm .wd .wdp .wi .wif .wmf .wpg .wpw .x3f .xcf .xif .xim .xjt .xwd .yuv.acm .aiff .midi .cda .aifc .aac .m4a .m4b .a3k .aa .abs .ac3 .ahx .aif .amr .aob .ape .au .avr .b4s .dls .dus .emp .far .fla .it .kar .la .la1 .lav .lqp .lqt .lsl .lwz .m1a .m2a .m3a .m3u .m4a .m4b .m4p .mad .mdz .med .mid .mjf .mka .mlp .mnd .mod .mp1 .mp2 .mp3 .mpc .msq .mtm .mus .myr .ntx .nxt .ogg .oma .omc .omg .pcm .pls .pna .ra .ram .rm .rmi .rmj .rmm .rmp .s1m .s3m .sd2 .se .sfr .sib .sid .smi .snd .sng .swa .tfx .thx .tta .vbk .vmf .voc .vox .vqf .w64 .wav .wax .wma .xm .xmf .mpeg .rv9 .wmd .wpl .mp2v .mpv2 .divx .3g2 .3gp .afl .asf .asx .avi .d2v .dcr .dif .dmv .dvd .dvr .dvx .flc .flm .flv .flx .fmv .gvi .gvp .ifo .ivf .jmf .jmm .lsf .lsx .m1s .m1v .m2v .m4v .mkm .mkv .mmv .mng .mov .mp4 .mpa .mpe .mpg .mqv .nsv .ogm .omf .ppj .qt .qtc .qtl .qtm .qtv .rmx .rnx .rp .rts .rv .rvx .s11 .s14 .s1q .smo .ssm .ssw .swf .tmi .ts .vcr .vfw .vid .viv .vob .vro .wm .wmp .wmv .wmx .wvx .dvr-ms .acl .ade .adn .ag4 .ans .dic .wbd .xl* .vs* .wmz .cdg .html .zip .rar .ace .info .py .pyo .enc .php .asp .pyw .1 .rc .policy .pcl .cer .pth .xslt .123 .1pe .1ph .3tf .abw .adp .asc .asm .ast .aww .bdb .bsw .bud .bv1 .bv2 .bv3 .bv4 .bv5 .bv6 .bv7 .bv8 .bv9 .c .cpp .css .csv .cw3 .cwk .cwl .cws .cxx .db2 .db3 .db4 .dbf .dbs .ddb .def .des .diz .doc .dot .dox .dta .dvi .dwf .dz .ebo .edd .edn .etd .evy .ext .ezs .faq .fdf .flp .fm .fm1 .fm3 .fmf .fmo .fmt .fp3 .fp5 .fp7 .fpt .frt .frx .fsl .fsx .fx .gdb .gph .gth .h .hpp .htc .htm .hwp .hxx .hz .ics .iif .inc .ind .jtd .jtx .lit .log .lst .ltx .lwd .lwp .m10 .m11 .m12 .m14 .m15 .maf .mar .mbf .mcw .mdb .mde .mf .mhp .mht .mn1 .mn2 .mn3 .mn4 .mn5 .mn6 .mn7 .mn8 .mn9 .mny .mpd .mpp .mpt .mst .msw .mw .nvr .nws .oas .obd .obt .odb .odc .odf .odg .odm .odp .ods .odt .ofc .ofn .ofx .ond .one .otc .otf .otg .oth .otp .ots .ott .p65 .pcw .pdf .plg .pm3 .pm4 .pm5 .pm6 .pmd .pmt .pot .ppg .ppi .pps .ppt .ppv .ppz .pqf .pt4 .pt5 .pub .pwd .pwi .pwz .pxl .pxt .q00 .q01 .q02 .q03 .q04 .q05 .q06 .q07 .q08 .q09 .q10 .q98 .q99 .qb1 .qba .qbb .qbr .qbw .qcd .qch .qdb .qdf .qdi .qdt .qef .qel .qfl .qfx .qif .qix .qmd .qml .qmt .qnx .qpb .qpp .qpw .qsd .qtx .qw5 .qw6 .qxd .qxp .qxt .rpc .rpt .rtf .s1a .s1e .s1h .scp .sct .sdc .sdd .sdp .sds .sdw .sed .sgl .shw .skd .skp .smf .sml .smt .snp .snt .spm .spo .spw .sql .srb .stc .std .stw .sxc .sxg .sxi .sxl .sxm .sxp .sxw .syk .t01 .t02 .t03 .t04 .t05 .t06 .t07 .t08 .t09 .t10 .t98 .t99 .ta0 .ta1 .ta2 .ta3 .ta4 .ta5 .ta6 .ta7 .ta8 .ta9 .tab .tax .tbt .tdt .tex .thp .tmd .tsv .tuw .tvl .twp .tx8 .txf .txt .udb .uks .uml .ups .utl .vcf .vdx .vmb .vor .vrd .vsd .vsl .vsr .vss .vst .vsw .vsx .vtx .w51 .w60 .w61 .wb1 .wb2 .wb3 .wbk .wcm .wdb .wg2 .wiz .wk1 .wk3 .wk4 .wkb .wks .wls .wp4 .wp6 .wpd .wps .wpt .wri .wrk .wrl .wrz .wtx .wvw .x .xdr .xdw .xfd .xl .xlb .xlc .xlk .xlr .xls .xlt .xlv .xlw .xmi .xml .xps .xs3 .xs4 .xs5 .xsd .xsl .xsn .dbx .nab .ldif .rwz .mbx .msg .contact .eml .fol .mai .msg .oab .oft .pab .pst .smd .wab .url . 
[2009-10-04 11:43:13] INFORMATION : Value of exclude extensions. (.tmp add) :  .tmp.

After this, the EXE file will not run unless the C:\System Recovery Files folder is deleted.

Running under safemode produces the same results.

Renaming Backup.2.fbw to anything else (e.g., Backup.002.fbw) produces a "Please insert disk 1" error.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## AlexJacobson

I've been bitten by this bug. My Backup.001.exe file was missing and I've spent the past month trying to reconstruct it. My HP restore partition was also deleted.

To everyone reading this thread: *Please upload your Backup.001.exe (or Backup.1.exe or Backup#1.exe) file to the forum. This file is 2MB in size (very small)*. If you do, I can compare the differences and possibly write a small application which generates a valid Backup.001.exe file which would allow you to restore your backups.

To upload a file, click "Post Reply" then click the "Manage Attachments" on the reply form. Then use the Browse button to upload the file from your computer. You could also use http://www.mediafire.com/ if you prefer. Note: _The backup.exe file does NOT contain any of your personal files._

*If a few people can upload those Backup.exe files it could go a long way to helping all of us who are unable to restore their backups.*

For anyone new to this thread - if you are missing your Backup.exe file, there are a few things you can try. First try the ertool (emergency recovery tool). If that doesn't work, follow Sam Vimes' recovery guide and then try ertool again. Both files are attached. In any case, if you have a Backup.exe file please register to this site and upload it, I am getting closer to busting this problem for good but I need those Backup.exe files to figure it all out.


----------



## AlexJacobson

Here is a new solution: http://www.initechsolutions.org/articles/hp_backup_and_restore_fixer


----------



## jcgriff2

Nice work.

However, this just bolsters my reasoning to purch an ext USB drive and backup (COPY) your user profile files yourself - pics, docs, music, etc... 

jcgriff2

.


----------



## AlexJacobson

I agree, but that's not much help for people who trusted the HP backup utility and discovered that it was unreliable on the other side of a reformat. At least now there are some technical documents and an open source repair / recovery tool available for people stuck with a collection of .fbw files and no way to extract them.


----------



## Bazra

I have carefully read all that as been said on this site,and although I am not an idiot I am not up to the tech standard of you guys.In a nutshell when I tried to restore the files made with HP backup software, to their original locations, the files were put in one folder on the desktop and will not respond to anything. I have contacted HP support which have been not been any help.My computer is a a6652uk and is only 9 months old and it seems to me I should have bought a Dell


----------



## AGalera

Bazra said:


> I have carefully read all that as been said on this site,and although I am not an idiot I am not up to the tech standard of you guys.In a nutshell when I tried to restore the files made with HP backup software, to their original locations, the files were put in one folder on the desktop and will not respond to anything. I have contacted HP support which have been not been any help.My computer is a a6652uk and is only 9 months old and it seems to me I should have bought a Dell


I am going through the same problem, and I cannot believe that HP hasn't officially created a soultion to this issue. I have read each and every post in this thread (most of which are way above my technical level) but I cannot find a way to get this fixed. Is there any point in contacting HP tech support at this point? Should I take my external drive and try to open the files in another desktop/laptop? I have over 50 GB of letters/documents, presentations, music and family pictures in those files, I can't access them and I'm pretty desperate. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jcgriff2

Here is another TSF thread on this topic --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/restore-from-fbw-without-exe-file-305086.html


----------



## AGalera

jcgriff2 said:


> Here is another TSF thread on this topic --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/restore-from-fbw-without-exe-file-305086.html


I tried the initechsolutions.com suggestion, but I keep getting an error message; have contacted their tech support for assistance. While I wait for that, should I pop in a DVD and try to download the non-exe file (it is a single 55+ GB file named "backup.02.fbw") to it? I know someone who owns an XP laptop, maybe I should try to open the file with that laptop. On the other hand, from your link to that 2nd thread it looks like HP is just not helpful at all.

I am not giving up on recovering these files...


----------



## Danielvl78

Hi to all,i am new to this so if i do something wrong......SORRY
I have found a program called Zero Assumption Recovery,it scans anything for lost or deleted files.I used the HP:upset:backup restore thing and it SUCKS,it took me 6 months to get back my files.
So the good news is this worked for me
Zero Assumption Recover
FBW files my assssssssssssss and hp.
Hope this will work for you


----------



## viper42391

I've had a similar problem, had 2 files, one exe and one 4 gb fbw.. I had forgotten about it for a while and just transferred it to an xp computer and used the hp utility that is supposed to fix them and was able to extract all but ~10 of the 52,000 files in the fbw. It saved some of the files from the computer, but not all. Even if they were in the same folder, it would save one .doc, but not another.. any ideas why it would do this? I recovered some 2,000 pictures, songs, and docs, but not the specific ones i was looking for, which were in the same folders.


----------



## jcgriff2

This has been a long standing and most unfortunate problem created by HP. I don't know why such an app was ever released without full testing.

I can only suggest that in the future to ensure the safety of precious files, to copy them to an external HDD using Windows Explorer or cmd/DOS commands.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## charlybrown

i did back up 150gb fbw file came to put it back got runtime error spent 3 weeks searching found a programe 2mb that will get all your files from the fbw files


----------



## tizlinda

what's the program and where do I get it?


----------

